# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành >  Bán két sắt các  loại giá rẻ

## maxbuy

Két sắt là công cụ dùng để bảo quản tiền, tài sản và các giấy tờ quan trọng. Két sắt  với thiết kế thông minh vô cùng an toàn với khóa bảo mật giúp bảo quản tài sản tuyệt đối an toàn. Két sắt được sử dụng rộng rãi trong gia đình, ngân hàng hay các công ty lớn

Két sắt Kumho KN45
Giá bán: 2,300,000₫
Thông tin sản phẩm:

-Trọng lượng: 100 ± 10kg

-Kích thước ngoài 740* 370 * 470

-Kích thước sử dụng 280 * 220 * 350

-Kích thước ngăn kéo 100 * 220 * 350



KÉT SẮT MỸ (LIÊN DOANH)

Két sắt Kumho KS140VT
Giá bán: 7,900,000₫
Thông tin sản phẩm:

-Nhà sản xuất: Kumho

-Xuất xứ: Liên doanh hàn quốc

– Kích thước ngoài ( C * R * S ) mm: 700* 495 * 485

– Kích thước sử dụng ( C * R * S ) mm: 325 * 380 * 310

– Kích thước ngăn kéo ( C * R * S ) mm: 125 * 380 * 310

-Trọng lượng: 140kg

-Tấm đợt phía dưới ngăn kéo có thể di động – lên, xuống hoặc tháo rời

– Khả năng chống cháy: ~ 1500 độ C trong 120 phút.


thang nhôm chữ a gia re nhat hien nay


Két sắt két bạc ngân hàng K50SB2
Thông số kỹ thuật:

-Trọng lượng: 120 ± 10kg

-Kích thước ngoài ( C *R * S )mm: 640 * 450 * 480

-Kích thước sử dụng ( C *R * S )mm: 300 * 350 * 290

-Kích thước ngăn kéo( C *R * S )mm: 140 * 350 * 260

-Loại sản phẩm: két sắt ngân hàng – két sắt chống cháy

-Tính Năng: An Toàn chống cháy

-Thương hiệu: Két sắt ngân hàng cao cấp

-Mầu sơn: Xanh  – Cánh: Xanh

-Được phủ bởi 03 lớp sơn đảm bảo sự bền màu theo thời gian

-Bảo Hành: 36 tháng –  Hàng Mới 100%

xe đẩy hàng nhập khẩu chính hãng giá rẻ


Tủ bảo mật 6 cánh khóa cơ
Giá bán: 7,600,000₫
Thông tin sản phẩm

-Trọng lượng: 125 ± 10kg

-Kích thước ngoài ( C *R *S)mm:  1800 * 1010 * 530

-Loại sản phẩm: Tủ Bảo Mật

-Tính Năng: An Toàn Bảo Mật

-Thương hiệu: WELKO

-Hãng SX: Két sắt cao cấp

– Mầu sơn: xanh

-Bảo Hành: 36 tháng 

-Hàng Mới 100%





Két sắt an toàn Honeywell 5110 
Giá bán: 1,690,000₫
Thông số kỹ thuật:

– Kích thước bên trong : 8.9 in x 13.6 in x 7.3 in /225mm x 345mm x 185mm
– Kích thước bên ngoài : 9.8 in x 13.8 in x 10.2 in /250mm x 350mm x 258mm
– Kích thước đóng gói :11.0 in x 14.8 in x 11.6 in /280mm x 375mm x 295mm
– Trọng lượng sản phẩm : 20.8 lbs / 9.4 kg
– Thể tích bên trong:0.51 cu ft / 14.4 L
– Thể tích đóng gói:1.09 cu ft / 0.031 cu m
– Bảo hành 7 năm duy nhất tại Việt Nam
– Thương hiệu Honeywell Mỹ, Xuất xứ chính hãng






 Két sắt Honeywell khoá cơ 2102 
Thông số kỹ thuật:

– Kích thước bên trong : 8.5 in x 14.1 in x 7.9 in / 217mm x 358mm x 200mm
– Kích thước bên ngoài : 14.2 in x 18.7 in x 14.4 in / 360mm x 475mm x 365mm
– Kích thước đóng gói : 15.7 in x 19.7 in x 15.6 in / 400mm x 500mm x 395mm
– Trọng lượng sản phẩm : 110.3 lbs / 50.0 kg
– Thể tích bên trong: 0.55 cu ft / 15.5 L
– Thể tích đóng gói: 2.79 cu ft / 0.079 cu m
– Bảo hành 7 năm duy nhất tại Việt nam
– Thương hiệu Honeywell Mỹ, Xuất xứ chính hãng





Chi tiết xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN CÔNG NGHỆ MAXBUY VIỆT NAM
MIỀN BẮC: 13 Nguyễn Huy Tưởng,Q.Thanh Xuân,TP.Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 1900 9491- 04-628 54021 – Fax: 04-6285 4023
MIỀN NAM: Số 84, đường số 3, khu cư xá Chu Văn An, P.26, Q.Bình Thạnh, TP.HCM
Điện thoại: 1900 9491- 08 3511 1078
Email: Support@maxbuy.vn

----------

